# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Λιμάνια και χερσαίες μεταφορές

## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε σε άλλο θέμα μια βασική ιδιότητα ενός λιμανιού είναι η  σύνδεσή του με δίκτυα μεταφοράς ώστε να διακινούνται τα μεταφερόμενα εμπορεύματα και οι διερχόμενοι επιβάτες.
Σε αυτό το θέμα θα συζητήσουμε τις επιπτώσεις από τα κατασκευαζόμενα δίκτυα μεταφορών στην Ελλάδα και στην Ευρώπη  σε σχέση με τα λιμάνια και τις πιθανές βελτιώσεις  που θα χρειαστούν στις υποδομές  των λιμανιών.
Ας αρχίσουμε από τα δικά μας:
 Ξεκινώντας από την Ιονία Οδό (Αντίρριο - Ιωάννινα και σύνδεση με Εγνατία Οδό) που σε συνδυασμό με την Εγνατία Οδό και την Ε65 (αυτοκινητόδρομος κεντρικής Ελλάδας) μπορεί να επηρεάσει την κίνηση στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας στη διακίνηση εμπορευμάτων και επιβατών;
Επίσης η Ε65 μπορεί να αυξήσει την κίνηση στο λιμάνι του Βόλου;
Οι οδικοί άξονες της Πελοποννήσου Κόρινθος Τριπολη Καλαμάτα και Καλαμάτα Πάτρα  και Πάτρα Αθήνα ποια επιρροή θα έχουν στα λιμάνια της Πάτρας, της Καλαμάτας ,της Πύλου και  του Κατακόλου;
Ποιές μεταβολές πιστεύετε ότι θα φέρουν; Και ποιές βελτιώσεις χρειάζονται; Όλες οι γνώμες είναι δεκτές τόσο από επαγγελματίες όσο και από επιβάτες πλοίων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να δουμε τις προοπτικές και να διευκολυνθεί η συζήτρηση ξεκινώ από το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας και τους οδικούς άξονες προς τα εκέι.
Εγνατία Οδός
Η Εγνατία Οδός είναι ένας σύγχρονος Αυτοκινητόδρομος, μήκους 680 χλμ, που πρόκειται να αποτελέσει την μοναδική ίσως, οδική και κατ΄ επέκταση επικοινωνιακή γέφυρα ανάμεσα στα Ανατολικά και Δυτικά σύνορα του Βόρειου τμήματος της Ελλάδας. Ξεκινά από την Ηγουμενίτσα, διασχίζει τους Νομούς Θεσπρωτίας, Ιωαννίνων, Γρεβενών, Κοζάνης, Ημαθίας, Θεσσαλονίκης, Σερρών, Καβάλας, Ξάνθης, Ροδόπης, Έβρου και καταλήγει στους Κήπους, στα σύνορα με την Τουρκία. 
Συμπληρώνεται με 9 Κάθετους Οδικούς ¶ξονες που συνδέουν την Ελλάδα με την Αλβανία, την ΠΓΔΜ (FYROM), την Βουλγαρία και την Τουρκία. Ο κύριος άξονας πλαισιώνεται με παρόδιους βοηθητικούς δρόμους συνολικού μήκους 720 χλμ. 
Η Εγνατία Οδός σχεδιάστηκε με τις προδιαγραφές των Διευρωπαϊκών δικτύων, διατομής κλειστού Αυτοκινητόδρομου με δύο ανεξάρτητους κλάδους κυκλοφορίας με διαχωριστική νησίδα, δύο λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας και μία έκτακτης ανάγκης ανά κλάδο, συνολικού πλάτους οδοστρώματος 24,5 μ., στο μεγαλύτερο μήκος της, με εξαίρεση μικρά ορεινά τμήματά της. 
Με την κατασκευή της Εγνατίας οδού ο χρόνος μετακίνησης από Αλεξανδρούπολη μέχρι Ηγουμενίτσα μειώνεται στο μισό και σε συνδυασμό με τους κάθετους άξονες προς τα Βαλκάνια μπορεί να αποτελέσει το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας πύλη για μεταφορές από τη δυτική Ευρώπ[η για τα βαλκάνια απουσυμφορίζοντας το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.

Ο Αυτοκινητόδρομος Ιονία Οδός περιλαμβάνει:

 (a) Νέα Τμήματα Παραγωρησιουγου (ΕΠ και ΤΕ):

 (i) Αντίρριο - Νότιο άκρο Παράκαμψη Αγρινίου (42,9 χλμ.).

 (ii) Ολοκλήρωση έργων τμήματος της Παράκαμψης Αγρινίου (13 χλμ.),

 (iii) Βόρειο ¶κρο Παράκαμψης Αγρινίου - Νότιο άκρο Παράκαμψης ¶ρτας (53,0 
χλμ.), και

 (iv) Βόρειο άκρο Παράκαμψης ¶ρτας - Ιωάννινα (Εγνατία Οδός) (50,0 χλμ.)

 (b) Νέα Τμήματα Δηυοσίου (ΕΠ):

 (i) Παράκαμψη Αγρινίου (20,7 χλμ.), και

 (ii) Παράκαμψη ¶ρτας (6,15 χλμ.),

 (c) Υφιστάμενα Τμήματα (ΕΠ):

 Παράκαμψη ¶ρτας (10,5 χλμ.),
Με την κξατασκευή του βελτιώνεται η σύνδεση της Νότιας Ελλάδας με την Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως φαίνεται στο σχετικό θέμα Είναι σε εξέλιξη εργασίες αναβάθμισης του λιμανιού της Ηγουμενίτσας για τα νέα δεδομένα:



> Οι κύριοι στόχοι του έργου είναι η άμεση διασύνδεση με την Ε.Ε., η περιφερειακή ανάπτυξη και η υλοποίηση ενός ολοκληρωμένου μεταφορικού διαδρόμου στον άξονα Δύσης - Ανατολής που αποτελεί και βασικό στόχο του στρατηγικού σχεδίου μεταφορών της χώρας μας.
> Με την συμπλήρωση των έργων της Εγνατίας Οδού θα εξυπηρετείται το μεταφορικό έργο της Κεντρικής και Βόρειας Ελλάδας από/προς την Ευρωπαϊκή Κοινότητα. 
> (...)Ο νέος Λιμένας κατασκευάζεται στα νότια του σημερινού λιμένα και σε απόσταση 350 μ απ' αυτόν, θα διαρθρωθεί λειτουργικά σε 5 περιοχές ζωνών ταυτόχρονης εξυπηρέτησης οχηματαγωγών πλοίων και θα κατασκευαστούν 12 ράμπες με δυνατότητα ταυτόχρονης πρυμνοδέτησης 7 οχηματαγωγών. Το κρηπίδωμα μήκους 760 μ και βάθους 11 μ θα κατασκευαστεί με κυψελωτά κιβώτια caissons. Το έργο έχει μελετηθεί και κατασκευάζεται σε βαθμό πλήρους λειτουργικότητας και θα περιλαμβάνει κτίριο τερματικού σταθμού 4000 τμ περίπου, κτίρια εισόδων και Η/Μ εγκαταστάσεων και όλα τα αναγκαία έργα υποδομής για τη δημιουργία και λειτουργία χερσαίας λιμενικής ζώνης εμβαδού 210 στρεμ. περίπου.

----------


## Tsikalos

Αν και δεν βοηθάται όσο θα έπρεπε αυτό το μέσο η προσπάθεια εύκολης διασύνδεσης με μέσο σταθερής τροχιάς επίσης θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει πολύ στην ανάπτυξη λιμανιών. Αν το τρένο φτάνει στο λιμάνι, πολύ ευκολότερα και με μικρότερο κόστος ανά χιλιόμετρο χύμα εμπορεύματα θα μπορούσαν να μεταφερθούν.
Για παράδειγμα φορτία στο βόλο από πλοία  να οδηγούνται στη Λάρισα με τρένα κοκ.

----------

